# what size fly rod for gills?



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

i have read articles that say up to 6wts, to cover for incident bass.

i have two 5wts, 8.5 sage ds and an 8.0 orvis green mountain (both lower level rods) that i will use. maybe i should pick up a 4wt eventually.

would just like to know what everyone uses.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

3 weight is the biggest I would use specifically for panfish. The flies you'll be throwing are small & that's all the rod you'd need to throw'm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

seth, i have been looking at a lot of various poppers in size 10-6. can a 3wt handle these? i plan to put more energy into fly fishing this year, and if i need to set myself up with a new outfit, i hope that i can get it right.

i appreciate the help, also.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

3 weight will definitely handle those. A 4 would give you a little more distance in the wind & be more effective on those incidental bass. I recommend the 3 because the fight will be more enjoyable on it vs. your intended species.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

i like the idea of a lighter weight. how about length?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an 8'8" 3 piece 3 weight. I really love longer fly rods... especially in the lighter weights. It's really a personal preference though. Something to consider, a lot of times you may be using a 3 weight, you could be in tight quarters, a small stream with lots of overhanging branches, etc. A shorter rod would be an advantage there. I like long, medium action rods because I like to feel the rod loading & I like to feel more of the fish fighting.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I use a 7'9" 3wt. I went with a shorter rod because it also doubles as my primary small stream trout rod where quarters tend to be very tight. I cast #10 poppers on mine all the time! As for handling bigger fish, my PB largemouth on the fly came on that 3wt, 19.5" long. It was a battle, but I won!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a couple 3wt rods, both 7'. A 3wt isn't going to be an outfit for distance casting IMO, so the 7' length isn't really that much of a handicap.

Panfish can be a lot of fun with a 3wt.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I usually carry a 2 piece 5' 5wt (very compact) with me when I'm fishing, especially bass fishing. I use it to catch 'gills, which in turn are used to catch bigger bass. I don't know which I enjoy more, catching the 'gills or the bass...


----------



## christianfishn (Apr 23, 2011)

I use a 8' 4wt st.croix imperial for gills in areas isolated for gills and crappie. The rod i use the most is my 8'6" 5 wt imperial because it handles bass well, can easily cast big or little flies, and can launch a fly if i need to. by far its my favorite all around rod.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't use a rod heavier than a 3wt for panfish, anything heavier is overkill to me. My rod arsenal consists of an Orvis Superfine 7'6" 1wt, Sage TXL 7'10" 2wt, Matrix 6'6" 2wt, Lamiglas 7' 3wt, Orvis Superfine 7'6" 3wt, and a Batson RX7 9' 3wt. 

The Orvis 1wt, and the Sage 2wt will get 99% of the action this year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

man, you guys are putting ideas in my head and now you're making me buy more things that i don't need and my wife is gonna be really mad at all of you ...........lol


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

rapman said:


> man, you guys are putting ideas in my head and now you're making me buy more things that i don't need and my wife is gonna be really mad at all of you ...........lol


Just trying to fuel the economy for the better good of all Americans.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm considering picking up a 2wt rod very soon. I've been in contact with LaCrosse Rods and will be picking up the 7' 2wt 2pc IM8 rod for about 70 bucks.

http://lacrossecustomrods.com/montanaweb.htm


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I fish 4 rods for panfish....
6'6" 2wt, 8' 3wt, & 8' 4wt & also my 1941 vintage South Bend bamboo. The 3wt is my "go to" rod. The 3 & 4wts are both 2 pc St Croix Legend Ultras (both pre IPC) & both great wind rods, quite a bit faster than the currently marketed LUs.
You're going to really enjoy 'gill fishing with that 2wt! It is a huge difference from a 5....you're sunk now!
Please post some reports & pics.
Mike


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

ohiotuber said:


> I fish 4 rods for panfish....
> 6'6" 2wt, 8' 3wt, & 8' 4wt & also my 1941 vintage South Bend bamboo. The 3wt is my "go to" rod. The 3 & 4wts are both 2 pc St Croix Legend Ultras (both pre IPC) & both great wind rods, quite a bit faster than the currently marketed LUs.
> You're going to really enjoy 'gill fishing with that 2wt! It is a huge difference from a 5....you're sunk now!
> Please post some reports & pics.
> Mike


What weight and length is the South Bend? Also what reel do you use with it? I recently got a South Bend, not in the weight range you are giving, but found it is just too tip heavy that my current reels are a no go.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 7'-6" 4wt that I had custom made back in 1971. I like it for panfish and know that I have enough rod for large bass and the occasional carp.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

ARReflections said:


> What weight and length is the South Bend? Also what reel do you use with it? I recently got a South Bend, not in the weight range you are giving, but found it is just too tip heavy that my current reels are a no go.


My South Bend is a vintage 1941 model 291, 7' 6" 4pc listed as a 5wt but fishes like a 4wt.
The reel I use is a vintage, made in USA, Pflueger Medalist model 1494DA. I have spooled mine with Wulff Triangle Taper line in a 5wt. I fished a friend's pond yesterday. He just had a 9' bamboo restored & he was going to buy a heavier Medalist since his is tip heavy. I talked him into trying my reel on it first & he liked my Medalist so much, I gave him an extra Medalist 1494 I had.
If you're anywhere near Canton, shoot me a PM & maybe we can get out.
Mike


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ohiotuber said:


> I fish 4 rods for panfish....
> 6'6" 2wt, 8' 3wt, & 8' 4wt & also my 1941 vintage South Bend bamboo. The 3wt is my "go to" rod. The 3 & 4wts are both 2 pc St Croix Legend Ultras (both pre IPC) & both great wind rods, quite a bit faster than the currently marketed LUs.
> You're going to really enjoy 'gill fishing with that 2wt! It is a huge difference from a 5....you're sunk now!
> Please post some reports & pics.
> Mike


The 2wt rod should be here on Saturday, and I just ordered my flyreel (Redington drift 3/4) yesterday. I went with the 3/4 over the 2/3 because of the slightly larger spool diameter, and it is only .2 ounces heavier than the 2/3. I also ordered my 2wt floating weight forward Prestige fly line from Cabelas, and picked up all the mono I can handle to make a lifetime of tippets / leaders from Dick's Sporting goods - Stren and Trilene XL/XT is on sale 2 spools (330 yards) for 10 bux. I'm really excited. I'll call it an obsession...


----------



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

I got this little trout rod that is the way to go if you like fishing lite tackle. Under $200 tops for everything. Also works well for the little trout streams.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Wormser said:


> I got this little trout rod that is the way to go if you like fishing lite tackle. Under $200 tops for everything. Also works well for the little trout streams.


How often do you fish with the 1wt? What is the largest fish you have landed with it? I don't know why, but I just started researching the parts to make my own 0wt... I really like the looks of the custom burl grips and reel seats, and the thought of making my own sounds very enticing (yeah, like I NEED another hobby). I just need to find a nice blank that is reasonably priced.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

sbreech said:


> How often do you fish with the 1wt? What is the largest fish you have landed with it? I don't know why, but I just started researching the parts to make my own 0wt... I really like the looks of the custom burl grips and reel seats, and the thought of making my own sounds very enticing (yeah, like I NEED another hobby). I just need to find a nice blank that is reasonably priced.


I know I use my 1 and 2's tons. and goodluck finding a reasonably priced 0wt. the few companies that do make them charge an arm and a leg for them.


----------



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

I use my 1 wt a lot. I use it for smallies out on the lake with sinking line and have no problems. I tear up the panfish and largemouth in small ponds as well. Then hit the creeks for trout when ever I get out of town. It's my favorite rod to use. I paid $175 for my set up online.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

sbreech said:


> How often do you fish with the 1wt? What is the largest fish you have landed with it? I don't know why, but I just started researching the parts to make my own 0wt... I really like the looks of the custom burl grips and reel seats, and the thought of making my own sounds very enticing (yeah, like I NEED another hobby). I just need to find a nice blank that is reasonably priced.



Visit the ultralight fly fishing forum you mentioned before. There should be some people that can direct you to 0 wt blanks or maybe sell one at a far cheaper price than retail.


----------

